# Bella Vista  ( #2309 ) Question?



## ljane (Nov 15, 2006)

I am looking at buying at this resort.  Can anyone tell me how it will trade?  I am going to use it to trade into Florida sometime in Feb. or March during the coming years.  Any other information will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Ljane


----------



## randkb (Dec 2, 2006)

*Bella Vista*

My red 2 bedroom Bella Vista week is by far the worst trader I have.  My one bedroom white Durban Sands out trades it.  I would suggest buying at another resort.


----------

